# Headlight Control Module



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

Tried coding the control module after headlight and control module replacement, but the module says no coding (or something to that effect). There are three faults (see module 55 below). I was on the ross-tech wiki (referenced below as well) and saw the note at the bottom of the page about coding the master module to match the slave module. It states: *When fault code: 01042-Control Module; Not Coded alone is stored after AFS module / headlight control module replacement: ## Recode the master 55-Xenon Range module to the same value and cycle the key. The new slave module should automatically be coded. * As you can see in module 55 in the scan, it appears these numbers do not match, one is 00000022 the other is 00000031. I assume the 00000022 is correct and I should change the other to match (according to the note in the link). Can anyone confirm or deny that?


http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Golf_(1K)_Headlight_Aim_Control_(Xenon_with_AFS)#Coding


VCDS Version: Release 15.7.4 (x64) Running on Windows 7 x64
Data version: 20160216
www.Ross-Tech.com

Sunday,03,April,2016,14:20:26:54123

Chassis Type: AJ (1K0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 65 77


VIN: WVWEV7AJXAW187141 Mileage: 116030km-72097miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Malfunction 0010
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AM HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: AAH10--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 00001 000 00000
VCID: 71E2057B687A71B681-8024

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AM HW: 1K0 907 379 AM
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H45 0108 
Revision: 00H45001 
Coding: 114B600CC92A0001880C06E8931A00413008
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7DFA294BE42205D615-8028

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 N HW: 3C8 907 336 N
Component: Climatic H13 0203 
Revision: 00008001 
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01001
ROD: EV_ClimaBasis_VW36.rod
VCID: 3874F85F8380E0FE86-806C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0572 
Revision: 00103 AE 
Coding: 6D180A1A90272A048088008570000D0441050086534D8D60648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 356AF16B9C921D969D-8060

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 E Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 13100 21 0501 
Coding: 009795

1 Fault Found:
01504 - Bulb for License-Plate Light (X) 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101110
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 204
Mileage: 101487 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.12.19
Time: 13:24:46

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.15 V
ON
ON
Term 50 Off
OFF
ON


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 019 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D07JKG8 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_SE36.rod
VCID: 3972FD5BB88AF9F679-806C

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--0004GSU900

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME7367424CZZZ 

Crash sensor for side airbag; front passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME4445424CZZZX

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear; driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME3215397DZZZY

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear; passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME08223B11ZZZK

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME2434201EZZZ6

Crash sensor for front airbag; front passenger side: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME6734191EZZZM

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000532
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78F4385F0B0020FE46-802C

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K0 959 542 Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS X05 0010 
Coding: 00000130
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 970 G HW: 5K6 920 970 G
Component: KOMBI H05 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SK35.rod
VCID: 3874F85F8380E0FE86-806C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V4.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AA HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0081 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 191009F1002240
Coding: E9811F07101612000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 66C8662751B4A60EE4-8032

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T66SZ04
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7EF82E4729241ECE0C-802A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 970 G HW: 5K6 920 970 G
Component: IMMO H05 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03004
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE25.rod
VCID: 3874F85F8380E0FE86-806C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667617091 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 264826275134660E24-8072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2107 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3162C57BA8FA31B6C1-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 H
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 2901 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2F66C303BECE2746D7-807A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 456 HW: 5K0 035 456 
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H06 0340 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP218198626085
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1.rod
VCID: 67D66B239EBEBF06DF-8032

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2107 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3260CA77ADFC0AAEB8-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346CCC6F57E8049EAA-8060

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B Labels: 3D0-941-329.CLB
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B Labels: 3D0-941-329.CLB
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000031

3 Faults Found:
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 166
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Invalid
Invalid
Invalid

02657 - Power Output Stage for Right Headlight (J668); Not Coded 
000 - - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 166
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Invalid
Invalid
Invalid

01539 - Headlights Not Adjusted 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 166
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Invalid
Invalid
Invalid


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0034 
Revision: -----19S Serial number: VWZ4Z7J1121803
Coding: 0101000001
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 61C2753B789AC13611-8034

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 153
Mileage: 115455 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.03.30
Time: 19:38:18


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-65.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: RDK 103 0521 
Coding: 018705
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 356AF16B9C921D969D-8060

1 Fault Found:
01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 95979 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.11.03
Time: 13:42:39


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: 1K8-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 D HW: 1K8 035 730 D
Component: Telefon H08 6900 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 00000A10275555
Coding: 412100
Shop #: WSC 42212 000 1048576
VCID: 2A50D217452C426E00-807E

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 02:15)--------------------------


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

Try saving the existing 1446940 in the Coding in 55-Xenon (in the master not either of the slaves). That should automagically code the slaves correctly.


----------



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

That coding is already in there and I can't save anything since I didn't make any changes. Perhaps change it to something else, save it, then change it back and save it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

Just go into 55, go into Coding, copy the value that's in the Current Coding field, paste it into the New Coding field. Then click Do It!


----------



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

Just wanted to update the thread and say it worked. Module is coded and headlights function properly.


----------



## Ismail Abdo (Jan 11, 2022)

I have the same problem now . I wanna ask u what did u do?


----------



## chrisqc (Aug 7, 2008)

Ismail Abdo said:


> I have the same problem now . I wanna ask u what did u do?


Look at Andy's reply in post #4. According to the owner that worked.


----------

